# Took a ride...vids



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Was a beautiful day for riding today. First time using the gopro.


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice videos looked like a good time


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice man


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a good place to ride


----------

